# Hiatus for Season Passes



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiatus for Season Passes 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would like a way to put my Season Passes on hiatus, hold, or whatever you want to call it.

With seven TiVos, I often would like to move things to record on different TiVos as the TV seasons change to avoid waiting for things to transfer.

For example, I may record a Must Watch show on TiVo 1 during it's season, but would like to record it someplace else when there is a special or some other recording more important for TiVo 1. If I set up a season pass on TiVo 2, I'll end up having to manually monitor and delete all the episodes that repeat and haven't been recorded on TiVo 2 in the past.

At premiere time, or when there are special 2 hour episodes, this can get quite involved, especially if the information has yet to be entered into the Guide data.

If I could turn off Season Passes over the summer, for example, but leave them set on the TiVo when the Guide data is available to let me set them, it would be much easier for me to move things around in terms of what tapes where.

It would also let me leave the positioning of Season Passes in the list and not have to move around show after show.

I'm not explaining it well, but this would be a very positive addition to my TiVo experience.

Barbeedoll


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Good idea!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=338412
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=431990


----------



## jeduffey (Nov 13, 2003)

This idea leads me to lean more towards the idea of network design. For many purposes in a network, especially one with multiple servers, it is important that one is designated the primary, another the backup, and all others refer to the primary. In this case you have 7 media servers and are trying to manage 7 separate control lists. Wouldn't it make more sense to be able to set one system as Prime, another as backup, then all others as auxiliary tuners and recorders. In this manner selecting Record Programs on any of the 7 would actually access the recording settings on Prime, which would then delegate recording duties to each of the other 7+ tuners on the network. Consequently the programs would be allocated according to HD and timing issues, also the Now Playing would show the shows in all locations, and watch from where ever you wanted. Of course you would need to be able to tag each program with a local, or location info, to know if it is on a given machine. This may be a heavy handed solution, but would be more flexible in the end.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

jeduffey said:


> This idea leads me to lean more towards the idea of network design. For many purposes in a network, especially one with multiple servers, it is important that one is designated the primary, another the backup, and all others refer to the primary. In this case you have 7 media servers and are trying to manage 7 separate control lists. Wouldn't it make more sense to be able to set one system as Prime, another as backup, then all others as auxiliary tuners and recorders. In this manner selecting Record Programs on any of the 7 would actually access the recording settings on Prime, which would then delegate recording duties to each of the other 7+ tuners on the network. Consequently the programs would be allocated according to HD and timing issues, also the Now Playing would show the shows in all locations, and watch from where ever you wanted. Of course you would need to be able to tag each program with a local, or location info, to know if it is on a given machine. This may be a heavy handed solution, but would be more flexible in the end.


An interesting idea. I would like to be able to have total control of the functionality of each TiVo from any other TiVo, but I think I would prefer to manually decide which TiVo records each program. That way I can choose which places I view the shows without having to wait for Multiroom Viewing transfers.

Some shows I duplicate record on different TiVos in case I want to start watching them over dinner or in the evening and then finish them in the bedroom. Or, I might want to record a specific series on one of the TiVos that burns DVDs. Some shows I specifically want to view in hi-def.

Barbeedoll

Barbeedoll


----------

